# Memorial Day



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sure a lot of you have received this or something similar in an e-mail, but I think with the Memorial Day weekend coming, I personally would like to share it here.
First I would like to say I hope each and everyone of you have a great and SAFE weekend.
In doing so please remember WHY you are having this weekend. 
We ALL of us must never forget.
And PLEASE let's not forget our brothers and sisters on who are on foreign soil as your reading this.

Have a wonderful weekend!

It is the 
VETERAN, 
not the preacher, 
who has given us freedom of religion.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the reporter, 
who has given us freedom of the press.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the poet, 
who has given us freedom of speech.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the campus organizer, 
who has given us freedom to assemble.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the lawyer, 
who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the politician, 
Who has given us the right to vote.

It is the 
VETERAN who 
salutes the Flag,



It is 
the 
VETERAN
who serves 
under the Flag,

And Thank You to all my fellow L.J.er's that have served. You have my sincerest gratitude.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you so much

Rick Kruse USMC '85-89

And a HUGE thank you to all those Men and wonen who have gone before me Semper Fidelis


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

We in Australia had our ANZAC Day last month to remember the men and women who have served in all wars
I served over 20 years under the Australian flag serving in Malaya, Borneo and Vietnam wars. Wish you all the best on your memorial Day.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Allison,

Lew 
USN 63-66


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

That's a great poem for the day we remember vets, which is Veterans Day.

Monday is Memorial Day.

USN Submarine Service 81-91.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Allison,

USN 65-69


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Allison. And thanks to all you other Vets.

MSG USAR 1969-1992


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Allison. And thank you to all veterens, especially those who gave the ultimate sacrifice.

USN 85-90, ARNG 97-2004 (911 & OIF)


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@ Derek Lyons, I apologize, I suppose I should have been more "proper" But for myself I will be remembering all those that fought for our country and still are on this "Memorial Day". Of course I do that on a daily basis, They are a part of my prayers,
PEACE!!!


----------



## GEORGE6149 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Allison and all fellow VETERANS.--VIETNAM VET (69-70)


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

My thanks too
USAF 63-71 Viet Nam 69-70


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Allison
We need to remember what this holiday is all about. enjoy your week end.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Allison,

Thank you *VERY MUCH* for remembering us.

U.S. Army … Viet Nam 68-69. It means a great deal that you honor us. *THANK YOU !!!*

*PILOT*


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Alllison for remembering us VETS.

USAF 1961-1968


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks allison for your thoughts and prayers .
i tried to join the service in my youth ,
but they didn't want me .
but i to am proud to be an american ,
and am thankfull of the sacrifices that have been made ,
that we may live as we do .
and thank you all ,
bless you and yours !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Salute to freedom, and the memory of those who fought to keep it!

1994-1997


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Allison for remembering all the vets.

USAF 82' - 08'

Bob, served with the Aussies during OIF at Al Udeid. Was honored to participate in the ANZAC ceremony there.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Allison. Although I spent years away from my family, I'm home now, but I know some never will be, so they deserve to be alive at least in our memories. 
US Army, 1985-2009


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Keep kshipp in your prayers as he is in Iraq right now. He is coming home in a few months


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

as i ponder this memorial day i give thanks to those who gave their lives for the freedom we all injoy. this saying is attributed to plato. "only the dead know the end to war" i think of this every memorial day to help me rejoice in knowing that even tho it is sad to lose our brave solders in battle i know in my soul that they are the lucky ones. may god bless them every one


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

It's good to support our Veterans and remember them. It's good. So who's remembering the Firefighters who died on 911? The police officers who die protecting the American citizens on a day in day out basis? The Border Patrol agents who die protecting our borders? The Coast guard for saving lives as well as protecting our borders? The Search and rescue teams finding and saving people? And on and on. I will, and do regardless of what day it is. So go on, put all your effort into supporting the veterans tomorrow and on their day, Veterans Day. But lets not forget the real heros who struggle for our freedom and safety on AMERICA's soil, not foreign soil. 
Sorry if I offended, but there's to much emphasis on those who faught wars outside our country, when the war here at home is demolishing our freedoms, and little is being done about it. I support EVERYONE actively protecting my safety, security, and independance. Not one group. Lets not forget who YOU call on to protect YOU. Happy Memorial day and thank you for your service.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@ kolwdwrkr You are not sorry you offended. You would not have written such a highly offensive remark on a thread about Memorial day. I am sure there is not one person here on LJ'S that is not thankful and does not "support EVERYONE actively protecting their safety, security, and Independence" as you stated.
In my opinion and *JUST MY OPINION* you have slandered the core of my every belief, this country and all the generations of those that have fought and died for your safety, security and independence. How dare you? 
You my fellow LJ'er have no respect.
I apologize to all others that this thread I started to simply thank you for your service. I feel like I tainted it myself for replying to kolwdwrkr.
It is a down right shame. I just could not keep my mouth shut. The respect I hold in my heart for all veterans is too intense to let this pass
I have a reason for signing everything PEACE!!!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

There you go again Allison. Attacking me for nothing. I stated that It is VERY GOOD to support our troops and military. My point is that this is memorial day, which means we need to be supportive of EVERYONE that has died protecting us and our rights. That means MILITARY, POLICE, FIREMAN, and on and on. Not just the Veterans like you state. So how dare you forget everyone else. 
Thank you to all the Soldiers on American Soil, and Foreign soil for all you do. I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow and on Veterans day. AND Thank you to all of the men and woman in Law Enforcement, Fire, etc who protect me and my family HERE. YOU are worth remembering as well on this Memorial day. 
Allison, not everything is an attack, until you make it one.


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Kolwdwkr if you feel so strongly perhaps a more appropriate response would have been to honor our veterans as everyone else is doing. After all Memorial Day is officially about honoring military members who have given the ultimate sacrifice. THEN after Memorial Day write a blog or post something in the Coffee Lounge honoring others who have also made similar sacrifices. Maybe even start a movement for a similar day honoring them. Don't compare and constrast. All deserve our respect.

Gary


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I have to appologize, not for my original post or for defending myself against Allison. But for my ignorance on what Memorial day is. I was raised to think it was to celebrate everyone involved in protecting our rights and liberties. However, I just looked up both Veterans Day and Memorial Day on Wikipedia and they are in fact BOTH to honor the Military. Thank you for your service and dedication to our government.

So what day honors everyone else?


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Make one up.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd be honored to.

For the record, my Grandfather served in WW ll and had his knee cap blown off. He went on to be a police officer. My uncle served in Vietnam, and stays waisted to this day. My brother served and was stationed in South Korea. My point is that I respect the military and what it does. So don't act like I'm putting anyone down or trying to take anything away from anyone. I was miss-informed is all.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Try this one.

And for the record: So don't act like I'm putting anyone down or trying to take anything away from anyone. I think it is too late. The damage is already done.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Brian, are you saying that we honor our police officers, firefighters, etc on labor day? So they are just paid laborers like you and me? Wow. Thats fubar. May as well give that day to the military too, since they are in fact Paid laborers doing work for the government. Yippie skippy.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Thanks to all veterans on this memorial day. Thanks to Allison for starting this thread. Maybe Kolwdwrkr should set up a day for LJs to honor firefighters & police. That is a worthy thing.

Jim - Retired USNR - Vietnam 72-73


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Jim. That is a good Idea, and I'm up for it. Sorry for raining on the parade here. I truly do respect all the soldiers who are fighting, have faught, and have died for our country. Happy Memorial Day to all of you. And I will come up with something to honor those who have died protecting our civility and try to hold it here on LJ's as Jim has mentioned. Hopefully it will be accepted here, and they will get the attention and gratitude they so deeply deserve.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

kolwdwrkr

Those who defend this country do so after swearing an oath to: "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic…" Every service man or woman is fully aware of what the ultimate sacrifice is, but they swear that oath anyway. I am not going to debate the valuable service police officers and fire fighters provide: it is a different battle field.

As a veteran myself, I have a difficult time celebrating living veterans on Memorial Day: it is an entirely different holiday from Veterans Day. I also have a hard time listening to people say that Memorial Day is the "unofficial start of summer," but I can understand why people think this is a reason to celebrate. If Memorial Days causes people to be just a little more patriotic I guess I can live with the confusion of what the true holiday is.

The biggest problem I have is when people dishonor the sacrifices made by the men and women who died so that the freedoms we have can be enjoyed. You want to support fire fighters, donate to their cause or volunteer. The financial support or additional resources provided are far more valuable than a holiday. Help the police? Join a neighborhood watch or volunteer patrol and help their cause.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The same can be said for military too Brian. Join the reserves if you want to support the military. Same thing, different boat.
I wasn't dishonoring anyone. You chose to take it that way. I missunderstood the holiday altogether until I looked it up. Didn't you read that point? Probably not, because you have already come to the conclusion about me that I am the evil here. I am not. I don't know how to word it otherwise. Get off the angry wagon and realize that I'm not the enemy, I was simply confused.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

*Sorry if I offended*, but there's to much emphasis on those who faught wars outside our country, when the war here at home is demolishing our freedoms, and little is being done about it. I support EVERYONE actively protecting my safety, security, and independance. Not one group. Lets not forget who YOU call on to protect YOU. Happy Memorial day and thank you for your service.

You offended the memory of every service man or woman that has died so that you can enjoy the freedoms that you have. I posted my response long after I read and re-read your apology. I am not on an angry wagon. There are very few things that get we worked up. I guess the last time I was angry was when I was loading missiles on a fighter aircraft to shoot airlines out of the sky. Thankfully it never came to that, but we did it just the same. I guess it is just a matter of perspective of what makes a person angry.

I guess this post did serve a purpose: it has informed a lot of people what the true meaning of what Memorial Day is. I learned that many years ago when I was in the Boy Scouts.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I still don't understand why you think I offended the memory. I thanked them for their service, and was thanking others for their service as well. I never said anything negative about the military in any way. It's very nice and thoughtful to take a holiday that was meant for fallen Civil war soldiers and make it about every fallen soldier. So if America can take that step then they can include Law Enforcement and Firefighters. Who was the first on the scene on 911? The military? No. These people died to save others, to ensure their safety and liberty. They stepped in and protected our citizens, and died to do so. Sure they weren't killing men, woman, and children. They were saving them. Had their been an enemy on the ground that day, our officers would have faught them as soldiers. Guarenteed. They are trained to protect the US, and keep us safe and free. It's a shame they go unrecognized.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

And this is why I usually leave my military service to myself. Thanks for proving me right Keith.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you very much Allison. I was never in combat, but I still gave the US two years of my life. I was drafted too. I did'nt want to go either I knew Vietnam was wrong, but My Country called and I answered the call. I'm proud of that fact to this very day. God Bless you and anyone else who thinks the way you do. mike


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Kolwdwrkr,
I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.

Odie,
Well Said.


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

Allison, you go girl! I want to say thank you *sincerely *from a 57 year old U.S. Air Force, Retired - Disabled Vietnam VET!

Always remember you can only please some of the people some of time, BUT, never all of the people all of time.

There is always *ONE *in every crowd, but - for those who gave all of themselves, not me who gave some of myself 39 years ago - it gives those "always one in every crowd" the right to say what they feel - even if they don't think first before they write.

Anyways, God Bless our current troops, veterans' and their families and on a personal note, God Bless my friend Raymond Gutierrez aged 19 who gave the ultimate sacrifice - KIA South Vietnam, 1969. I'm still mss him a lot.

Thomas
USAF, 20 year Retired Veteran
Disabled Vietnam VET
21 SOS


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@ Thomas 1970. It sounds like Raymond Gutierrez had one hell of a friend in you. Ya know it was mentioned above* Join the reserves if you want to support the military. * As if the reserves don't fight. My son an Army National Guard Reservist went into combat (Yes the reservists are in combat) 21 and still a boy (Okay maybe mommy's little boy, LOL!!!) but he came out a man and lost a dear friend from an IED in the tent behind him. 4 years later my son still calls me on that day "Just to talk" of course I know why he picks that day. (Mother's just know these things.) I am sure he will remember his friend just like you have 39 years down the road. God Bless you and Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you Allison for your son's service to this great Nation! I know from personal experience how GREAT it surely is having been to twenty some counties during my military service.

I hope you fly your *Blue Star Flag *with *PRIDE*!

And yes, your son will remember his friend forever and he should proud of his service as well and to always remember his friend who gave his ALL.

We are all brothers and sisters who served!

Thomas
USAF, 20 year Retired Veteran
Disabled Vietnam VET
21 SOS


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread turned into an absolute f***ing disgrace. I was at the cemetery honoring my brothers in arms from past and present wars. I also have two blood brothers that have purple hearts and nine years of actual combat time between them. One almost died when his tank hit an IED and one almost died when an RPG was fired at his foot patrol sending him off a cliff. They don't ask for sympathy and are great to have a day that honors soldiers. This thread was supposed to honor soldiers and was a good idea. Policemen have national police week and there's a firefighters museum and currently a petition to get them a day of remembrance. Thanks Allison for starting this thread and if anyone wants to ******************** on it they can start their own thread to celebrate whatever service group they want.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Well said Localmac, thanks Alison and thanks to those that have served and sacrificed.


----------



## buzsaw (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for remembering we who served and those that gave it their all. Also the families of the service members.
Mark
US Navy 1972-1976 Okla. Army National Guard 1977-2000.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Allison, bless you for your courage and your thoughts.

There are many sleepless nights for a parent of a soldier serving in harms way.

I had both a brother and a son come home last month, I expect them to both deploy again before the year is over. It's one thing to sleep in the sand yourself, it's entirely different when you worry about your son or daughter doing the same thing.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@ Quixote, Boy I know what you mean. The son that served was born at 26 weeks gestation. He weighed 2 lbs. 12 ounces and dropped to 2 lbs 2 ounces, In the Hospital Neonatal Intensive Care Unit for 93 days before I got to bring him home. The reason I brought this up, is I had rehearsed what I was going to say to my son in that early morning hour when he would leave to start his journey to Iraq. Oh it was sooo perfect and meant so much to me (What I had planned on saying)

Instead? I blurted out "Oh my God, so this is what it's like to send your 2 lb. baby boy off to war" 
Thanks for commenting!
PEACE!!!

It was without a doubt the most difficult 18 months of my life. I also feel that every single person over there serving past and present (All wars) were/are my brothers and sisters. That's just the way I feel.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Allison: Thants for starting this thread.

I also want to give my thanks for all service men and women that have been willing to put their life on the line ot protect us.

From a Naturalized US Citizen.


----------

